# Primarch Fulgrim Model



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

Hey,

I'm currently in the process of putting together a Pre-Heresy Emperors Children army and have decided to attempt to make a model of Fulgrim to use as a counts as Chapter Master.

Does anyone have any decent pictures of him, preferably with a full view of his armor?
Maybe you know of someone who has already done this and can provide an image of the model?
Also, I'd like an image of _FireBlabe_, his *original* sword. *Not* the daemon weapon he found on Laeran

Any help would be appreciated.

SGMAlice


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Here's one. Not great. I do like this one though. This picture is from that fabulous painting from HHCC, and is pretty cool. I'm sure you'd get the full picture if you went looking.









This is a nice model as well.









Definitely my favourite by a mile.


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

I imagine him like Sephiroth, if that helps? :laugh:


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Hmmm as a pre-heresy player i will help you how i can! here is some info on the Pre-heresy Emperor children set up from the Collected Editions "visions of Heresy" Along with what i can find of Fulgrim's sword it is basically an English style Longsword, with a hand and a half grip. An Aquila mounted as the guard and the Emperor's children's Wing at the end of the grip.

Emperor's Children
============
-There armor seems a mix of mark 2 and mark 5
-Devastator squads seem to love las-cannons
-Dreadnought pictured is armed with Assault Cannon and CC weapon
-Aquila on there Armor is MUCH more bulky
-Had Use of Plasma Cannons on Tactical Marines
-Had Thunderfire Cannons (well kinda, close enough to use em)
-

Special Chars maybe?
===============
Saul Tarvitz (Would make a good captain!)
relic blade\Bolter\Very Ornate mark 3 Mixed with 4 armor
Emperor's Children Eagle In gold on each Gauntlet
Long Grey\Sliver hair

Fabius Bile
Looks alot like fulgrim with shorter hair


----------

